

PyCharm vs. Sublime Text - ingve
https://opensourcehacker.com/2015/05/02/pycharm-vs-sublime-text/

======
wodenokoto
Am I the only one who doesn't consider sublimes Eco system that healthy? Stuff
like sublime repl is old and works poorly with no updates in sight and no good
alternatives.

